# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > أحكام الأسرة >  الزواج المدني 1

## محمد عقله

السلام عليكم 
تم ارفاق بحث محكم للدكتوره جميلة الرفاعي 
ارجو من الله ان يكون في ميزان اعمالها

----------

